# stage问题

## xiaoehaier

现在gentoo不支持stage1和stage2安装了？

stage官网下载，下载什么啊？stage3有 stage3-i686-20110426.tar.bz2                       27-Apr-2011 08:14  140M  

                                                   stage3-i686-20110426.tar.bz2.CONTENTS              27-Apr-2011 08:14  3.3M  

                                                   stage3-i686-20110426.tar.bz2.DIGESTS               27-Apr-2011 08:14  332   

                                                   stage3-i686-20110426.tar.bz2.DIGESTS.asc           27-Apr-2011 13:28  1.2K  

                                              这么多，是不是按那四个后缀都下载算作一组？

----------

## John R. Graham

搬到中国论坛，因为它会得到更多的关注那里。

- John

----------

## EricHsu

 *xiaoehaier wrote:*   

> 现在gentoo不支持stage1和stage2安装了？
> 
> stage官网下载，下载什么啊？stage3有 stage3-i686-20110426.tar.bz2                       27-Apr-2011 08:14  140M  
> 
>                                                    stage3-i686-20110426.tar.bz2.CONTENTS              27-Apr-2011 08:14  3.3M  
> ...

 

stage1/2 官方已不建议. 可以考虑 stage3 完了之后调过 useflags 再重新 build 整个系统.

.tar.bz2 是你需要的那个, DIGESTS.* 是用来校验你下载的包的完整性的, 类似 md5sum.

----------

